# Beeswax v/s Candelilla Wax



## Stinkydancer (Jul 30, 2010)

Does anyone know if there are skin benefits when using Candelilla wax in balms and such.
I know the Vegan aspect of it but I just got some and it kind of sucks for lack of a better word. 

I used my same recipe for lip balm that I have been doing forever and used less of this wax than the bee's but the balm just doesn't feel as nourishing as it does with the beeswax.

Has anyone else found this or am I just weird?


----------

